# Pregnant? What do you think?



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

So I am freaking out that I could be pregnant. Would love to hear honest advice from you ladies. My friends are all being too nice about it. My ds is 22 mo and still nursing. I got my cycle back in March. I didn't have on in April but I know this is common when cycles return during nursing. I had a period in May (29 day cycle).

We are using transitory birth control for now. We tried the Today Sponge for the first time last cycle. All seemed fine but 2 hours after dtd I went to go pee and the sponge popped out. (supposed to stay in for 6 hours after dtd) I panicked and put it back in. Then I went and read the instructions and it specifically said not to do this (can reintroduce sperm). Ugh so I went and counted days and it was day 12 of my cycle. CRAP!

Dh and I are "done" having kids. I have an IUD on order and plan on getting it put in in August. So now I am on day 32 and no period. My breasts are really sore (really hoping it is just PMS). Took a test on Monday (day 28) and it was negative (but I have a history of taking a while to show a positive).

So what do you think? Pregnant?


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Does the sponge have spermicide in it? I know nothing of that...

Do you monitor ovulation at all? Or cervical mucus? I don't know how much you are nursing, but having nursed through TTCing 3 times now, I can say that my ovulation day was much later than normal for me...even though my cycles were basically the same length. So instead of Oing on day 14/15 I would O on day 20/21 (or later) and have a short luteal phase...

I can't tell you that you are or aren't pregnant but I would just buy a few tests if you don't get your period (and FWIW, My breast/nipples are always VERY sore from ovulation to period regardless of pregnancy status when I'm nursing...very very sore, pregnant or not).


----------



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

DS nurses a lot for a 22mo old...6-8 times a day and at least twice in the night. The sponge does have spermicide. I am not monitoring anything (although I should be). The funny thing about a later ovulation is that I always assume that I have ovulated by day 22 or so. So a week or so after the sponge incident dh was in the mood again and I did a quick count in my head (and miscounted and thought it was 25) so we dtd. But it was day 19 not 25. UGH lol.........


----------



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

man I hate the waiting


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the odds are slim and especially with only a couple PPAFs and still nursing that much is a likely culprit for a late AF. The sponge does have spermicide. And not knowing what day you ovulate, it could've been many days later....now that being said, it is def possible to be preggo, but not in the same realm as..."we didn't use any birth control" - people trying to conceive under perfect conditions have very slim odds, so people not trying - even slimmer. I would keep taking tests if AF doesn't show for peace of mind. Good luck - i hope you get the answer you want!


----------



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

Ugh still no period and testing negative...Day 35 now. Could possibly have O later this month which is even scarier cause we dtd with no protection on day 19! EEEK!


----------



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

Turns out I am not pregnant. I got my period today (day 38). Not sure what happened but I am relieved not to be pregnant.


----------

